# one owner 1948 Schwinn Deluxe ladies bike.



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 19, 2021)

*original owner, bought at Fabers Cyclery in San Jose in 1948....









						1948 Schwinn - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

This is a 1948 Schwinn girls bike with spring fork action and front drum brake. This bike was bought for me at Faber's Cyclery San Jose, CA in 1948. The tires and seat are new, otherwise it is all...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				



*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 19, 2021)

1200??? No le perderá???


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 20, 2021)

Not that nice


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 20, 2021)

sure it is grossly overpriced but still a cool bike.


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 20, 2021)

Agree


----------



## vincev (Nov 20, 2021)

How many for that price ?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 20, 2021)

as we talk about the high price in the listing we need to remember this is the other side of those deals where you are meeting them at 5:00 to buy a $200.00 B6 with a forebrake and springer and they call at 3:00 and say "my brother does not want to sell it". it's always the brother.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 21, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> as we talk about the high price in the listing we need to remember this is the other side of those deals where you are meeting them at 5:00 to buy a $200.00 B6 with a forebrake and springer and they call at 3:00 and say "my brother does not want to sell it". it's always the brother.



That could also be a nicer way of saying we got more for it but dont want to tell you that


----------



## the tinker (Nov 21, 2021)

It's a "girl's" bike, good only for parts.  $600 worth of parts, and even that's high.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 21, 2021)

the tinker said:


> It's a "girl's" bike, good only for parts.  $600 worth of parts, and even that's high.




if you hate girls bikes why even click on the thread?


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> if you hate girls bikes why even click on the thread?



I don't believe I said I hated girl's bikes. I gave my opinion as to what I thought it could bring parted out at a swap. There's lots of new people on the CABE, that may think paying that amount for a girl's bike is comparable to a the boy's version as well. Not everyone here is as educated as you and I on antique bicycle values.  Even you said, "It's grossly overpriced." What's your problem with what I posted? You don't own the bike, so it's not like I'm running "your" personal bike down.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 22, 2021)

people who think girls bikes are only good for parts and people who part out complete original bikes like this annoy me.

it's like people who hate 4 door old cars like it is still the 70's and a 2 door Impala SS is $1500.00 in mint condition rather than $40,000.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2021)

Really, I annoy you? Grow up.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 22, 2021)

don't feel bad, people in general annoy me.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 22, 2021)

a drum brake wheelset just sold for $500.00 right here on the CABE. I'd say the bike would part for much more than $600.00


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> a drum brake wheelset just sold for $500.00 right here on the CABE. I'd say the bike would part for much more than $600.00



I'm sorry. I was wrong to say that to you. Have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 23, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> don't feel bad, people in general annoy me.



No te enojes camarada


----------

